# English Bible Exam Study Guide - WTS



## Bible Belt Presbyterian (Nov 16, 2012)

In pillaging through website searching for useful things like I normally do, I came across a study guide for the English Bible Exam on the Westminster Theological Seminary website. I found questions on the PB about studying for the exam but never anything like this to study. Hopefully this can be a resource for those that have taken it, a teaching tool for those who might one day, and a guidance for the layman. I can speak from my own personal experience in that it is the most important book (the Bible) that I know the least about. 

Although I have not read every word in the study guide, it seems, from my untrained perspective, to be pretty well put together and complete.


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 16, 2012)

Bible Belt Presbyterian said:


> Although I have not read every word in it, it seems, from my untrained perspective, to be pretty well put together and complete.



I gasped when I read this! I thought you were still talking about the Bible!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bible Belt Presbyterian (Nov 16, 2012)

TylerRay said:


> I gasped when I read this! I thought you were still talking about the Bible!



Ah yes, let me eliminate this possible confusion. Thank you for pointing that out. I have not yet taken part of my morning ritual.


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks. I got ordained as a deacon before this requirement was adopted, so I'm going to work through this on my own.


----------

